# Low Profile/Stiff/Dual BOA Boot??



## miked (Feb 19, 2012)

Will be used next season with NS raptor. I wear 11.5 (28.5) and dont want to get the wider Raptor X. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will willing to sacrifice the BOA lacing system if the best low profile/stiff boot is not a model with BOA.

Thanks!!


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

I ride a raptor 164 with northwave decades (30.0) (12 US) and have no problems. 8/10 for stiffness and comfortable as hell.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Not a boa, but a dual speed lace zone boot (takes me literally about 30 seconds to put on and tighten each boot). The Burton Driver X is very stiff, compact, and comfortable...


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Salomon F series just don't have BOA.. I got the F4's on sale and actually like the speed lace system on them.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

DC Judge may work.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Edp25 said:


> DC Judge may work.


The judge is pretty soft, the DC Status would be a better fit.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Ride Insano fits exactly what you are looking for except for maybe the footprint. 

It's super stiff, double boa, very light and the boot overall is pretty low profile but I don't know if the footprint is supposed to be smaller. The footprint is the same as my old size 12 Vans Fargos that I have used with a TRice 161.5 no problem. I think the TRice has a 260 waist if that helps give you an idea.

I liked the DC Judge when I tried them on but they weren't as stiff as I was looking for. Super comfy though.


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Edp25 said:


> DC Judge may work.


DC judge is a great boot. Medium stiff maybe. The status is their stiffest. Both have a small foot print and low profile.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Salomon F22 is pretty stiff and extremely low profile (liner fused with the shell). I wear a half size larger in these than standard salomon boots...so lo-pro, in fact, that, wearing their 10.5 F22, I'm able to comfortably bump down to a medium binding. 

No boa, but as others said, Salomons proprietary lacing system (Powerlace Pro) is very good and relatively fast.


----------



## blue_noise (Feb 10, 2012)

dc judge is awesome boot. highly recommend it


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow hilite zipfit


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

miked said:


> Will be used next season with NS raptor. I wear 11.5 (28.5) and dont want to get the wider Raptor X.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will willing to sacrifice the BOA lacing system if the best low profile/stiff boot is not a model with BOA.
> 
> Thanks!!


Are you 11.5 or 28.5?
28.5 is more like 10.5. i think 29.5 is considered 11.5
If you are 10.5, you probably don't have to worry about boot profile.
Salomon Malamute or Burton Driver X is a very stiff boots used by a lot of boardercross racers.
I don't think Raptor is that stiff of a board so I think you just need mid stiff boots 7-8 flex on 10 scale boots. I think Malamute or Driver X would be an overkill and won't fit Raptor very well.
Also, get the binding with similar flex otherwise Stiff boots would be wasted.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

For me, Malamutes and DriverX are not overkill for the Raptor. And, as pointed, you can get a softer binding...

Anyway, here's where it's at: Vans Cirro. Boa focus (dual), variable stiffness - there are 2 inserts in the tongue that can be taken out as needed. You can get flex from pretty stiff to about medium, depending on how you configure them. 

Footprint *may* be an issue - I think they are about true to size. E.g. I have 11.5 Burton w/ footprint shrink tech (claim 1 size down), and they are about the same as the 10.5 Cirro


----------



## miked (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I actually ended up getting an Arbor A frame in 166. With the narrow waist on this board getting a boot with as little footprint as possible is ideal. This has me leaning towards the Driver X. 

My issue with Driver X though is I only want one pair of boots- I have concerns that could be too stiff for days on my normal board- Ride Bezerker 162. 

I am not a park rider- lots of time either in trees, off the trails, finding powder, etc on the Bezerker- or I will be riding the A Frame on harder pack days on the groomers mainly. 

I like the idea of a boot that has inserts to be more/less stiff- this could be ideal- but the footprint concerns me.

Thanks again for the ideas.


----------

